# BMW E36 320i 1993 Microfilter/Aircon/Pollen filter replacement RHD



## hoozdman (May 15, 2014)

I'm new to E36's but wanted to give this a go.
Usual disclaimers apply and my car and your car may not look exactly the same due to possible years of bodgy mechanics.
Having never pulled this part of my car apart it took me about an hour all up, your should be faster with this How To.

Here goes:

Remove the panels under the steering wheel, the red circle is the area we will work with.










There is a small L shaped aircon pipe to remove ( i didnt get a pic of it in place) that will allow easier access to the filter housing, remove push pins as marked










Pic of push pins and filter housing location










Twist the locking knob on this to remove the covering plate of the filter housing










Located here










remove old filter, it is very likely to come out in pieces so TAKE YOUR TIME, BE GENTLE and then vacuum rubbish up.
old and new










I put a small sticker on the side of mine with the date changed, I do this with all my filters and consumables.

I struggled with getting it past the steering column and then I read something someone else did, I gently cracked these tabs and it allowed me to feed it in section by section holding it close to the centre console - thereby missing the steering column










Put the cover back on, install aircon pipe with the 2 pushpins and re-attach the panel under the steering wheel and you should be done.

Hope this helps.

H


----------

